
How and When to Create a Website with a Black Background Design - Nesha_Z
https://kolosek.com/a-website-with-a-black-background-design/
======
DrScump
Is there any good app or strategy for the _user_ to invert colors for reading
at night that leaves images unaffected?

Right now, I use "inverse colors" on my Android tablet to lessen impact on
sleep, and that's an improvement, but images get inverted also.

------
Finnucane
In ye olde dayes, printing with solid black was a problem if you couldn’t
count on your printer being able to put down an even coat—any imperfections
were immediately obvious. Also, black ink by itself was dull, so it was common
to punch it up with a hit of cyan or magenta.

